# Leroy Jenkins



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ll ich wollte mal eure meinung wissen was ihr von dem Erfolg "Leroy" haltet der euch dan den Titel "Jenkins" bringt.
Für alle die es nicht kennen es gab mal ein recht witziges Movie was in UBRS passirt ist http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
Blizz hat nun diesem Movie eine eigenen Erfolg gegeben in dem ihr 50 Dracheneier in 15s Töten müsst.
Was haltet ihr davon???
Ich selber werde mir diesen Erfolg aufjedenfall hollen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar hol ich den^^

nein da kommt jetzt kein first


----------



## Hexorio (4. Oktober 2008)

ich werde ihn mir auch aufjedenfall holen ^^
hab den auch auf dem PTR


----------



## I n s a n i t y (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab ihn! 
aufm PTR :>
wird alleine aber nicht machbar sein, außer vllt als Brot-Pala
edit: lineup war hunter, warlock, healschami und ein retri pala


----------



## Master of madness (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm wer wird sich des nicht holen wollen bitte is doch lustig rennste halt mit 5 mages rein und passt und nem tank und 2 heilern^^


----------



## Blackmarco (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen ob ich das als Heil dudu +nen Mage schaffe^^


----------



## Hexorio (4. Oktober 2008)

tank + heiler + hexer mit metamorphose und es geht ziemlich schnell (mit mehr Hexern o. Magier geht natürlich noch schneller)


----------



## kthxbye (4. Oktober 2008)

Finds cool, das blizz bestimmte dinge aus der community auch ingame einbaut (obwohl ich das vid bisher nich kannte und es auch ziemlich kacke finde...)

Zum Erfolg an sich:
Vielleicht mach ich mir ma die mühe... mal sehen :>

mfg


----------



## Boddakiller (4. Oktober 2008)

werd ich mir auf jeden fall holen


----------



## Cyfedias (4. Oktober 2008)

... mit was man manche leute doch beschäftigen kann
zum thema: dummes altes video das auch garantiert nicht "passiert" ist sondern meiner meinung nach gestellt is.... war doof ,ist doof, bleibt doof
nur weil das vid damals so populär war(ich kanns echt nicht verstehn weshalb) wird daraus n erfolg...ich wette jeder von euch hat viel witzigeres selbst erlebt

naja dann viel spaß bei "hollen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Oktober 2008)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Finds cool, das blizz bestimmte dinge aus der community auch ingame einbaut
> 
> mfg



Eben das finde ich auch so schön an der sache.
Ich denke ich werde mir nen Schutzpala 2 Heal dudus und mein Mage nehmen und mir den Titel hollen auf 70 sollte das keinproblem sein.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil, aber das ist der Typische Blizz Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (4. Oktober 2008)

LEEEEEROOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKINS...

omg ich freu mich auf die teamspeak discussion =)


----------



## Winn (4. Oktober 2008)

LEEEEEROOOOOOOOY



jaaaa der muss her^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (4. Oktober 2008)

Es ist halt Legendär...
Ein muss für jeden der vor BC raiden war^^


----------



## Traklar (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab den Titel schon in der Beta, also wird er auch auf den Live Servern kommen.


----------



## lavax (4. Oktober 2008)

Werd mir den auf jeden Fall holen =)
Is doch echt witzig


----------



## Altsahir (4. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall... denke als Magier auf 80 wirds wohl auch locker machbar. (AoE pewpew)^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil ^^ Need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Oktober 2008)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Finds cool, das blizz bestimmte dinge aus der community auch ingame einbaut




Hier ein Beispiel aus der Beta für alle Forentrolle
(manchmal mag ich Blizzards Humor!)


[attachment=5171:Kaese.jpg]

(Screen ist von meinem Mage in Dalaran, hab nur den Ausschnitt gezogen wegen Namecalling)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (4. Oktober 2008)

hammer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (4. Oktober 2008)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS!!!11einself


----------



## Pusillin (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm, hab mal ne frage: diese eier, klickt man auf eins öffnen sich 7 andere oda wie geht das da? evnt auch bei berührung mit denen??

P.s.: füttert HOGER (holy Oger)


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2008)

Nur drüber laufen, soweit ich weis. 
P.s.: füttert diese nervigen Viecher nicht...

@Ohrensammler, das ist ja mal imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (4. Oktober 2008)

weis noch nicht ob ich mir denn holle!


----------



## Sensitive (4. Oktober 2008)

klar, den titel hole ich mir auf jeden fall *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen, ob ich ihn mir hol(l)e.


----------



## Cyfedias (4. Oktober 2008)

sry für ot aber was sind das eigendlich für hässliche viecher? ich klick aus prinzip nicht drauf...


----------



## Redday (4. Oktober 2008)

Neue Umfrage:
Was haltet ihr von den Orthographie- Kenntnissen des TE?

O lächerlich
O peinlich
O traurig
O alle drei


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. Oktober 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> Neue Umfrage:
> Was haltet ihr von den Orthographie- Kenntnissen des TE?
> 
> O lächerlich
> ...



Alle drei....

Eine frage, wo sind die eier?


----------



## staran (4. Oktober 2008)

X traurig

Kann vlt. einer sagen wie der Titel dann genau heißt , wäre nett.

Die eier sind in Ubrs hinter dem 1ten boss.


----------



## LeetoN2k (4. Oktober 2008)

haha xD
wie wenn man grp sucht dann alle rummschreien werden XD


----------



## Yoranox (5. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Hi @ll ich wollte mal eure meinung wissen was ihr von dem Erfolg "Leroy" haltet der euch dan den Titel "Jenkins" bringt.
> Für alle die es nicht kennen es gab mal ein recht witziges Movie was in UBRS passirt ist http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
> Blizz hat nun diesem Movie eine eigenen Erfolg gegeben in dem ihr 50 Dracheneier in 15s Töten müsst.
> Was haltet ihr davon???
> ...





Spiele auf dem PTR und habe ihn mir schon am ersten Tag geholt.Das ganze ist kein aufwand,gibt nen titel und macht echt fun wiedermal ubrs zu gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kanns nur jedem empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (5. Oktober 2008)

nix ist besser als blutgardist und oberster kriegsfürst!
was soll daran toll sein? heute würde so ein noob nur auf 15 igno-listen landen
(ja ich hab damals schon gespielt)


----------



## ciociorak (5. Oktober 2008)

Find ich richtig cool diese Idee von Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Oktober 2008)

HABEN WILL!!^^

Klingt ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht werd ich mir den Titel holen.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich holl mir den...
Das original:Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Laxera (5. Oktober 2008)

I schrieb:


> Hab ihn!
> aufm PTR :>
> wird alleine aber nicht machbar sein, außer vllt als Brot-Pala
> edit: lineup war hunter, warlock, healschami und ein retri pala



naja das würde ich so nicht sagen....als 80er mage sollte das auch gehen (bomben kann der besser als der protti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: ja ich will den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe solchen kranken Kram, also her damit^^


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler du bist ein GNOM O_O

... jeden tag eine neue Enttäuschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und morgen heist es Zam zock in warheit einen mensch paladin xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ohrensammler du bist ein GNOM O_O
> 
> ... jeden tag eine neue Enttäuschung
> 
> ...



Ich bin ein Untoter Gnomen Troll Drenai um genau zu sein, es lebe die Vielfalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finds geil...xD'
Auf so ne dumme Idee muss Blizz erst mal kommen! xD
Ich lach mich weg, find ich voll toll^^


----------



## tribaldoc (11. November 2008)

titel für vollidioten.

jenkins könnte auch "ich bin schwachsinnig und stolz drauf" heißen


----------



## Darkfire936 (11. November 2008)

Wer braucht den schon den Titel?Ich werd mir nicht die Mühe machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (11. November 2008)

Für alle die sich den Erfolg und den Titel holen sollte vorraussetzung sein das sie überhaupt wissen um was es geht.

Jeder nennt sich Blabla Jenkins, aber wenn man sie fragt warum hat keiner ne Ahnung....


----------



## Abrox (11. November 2008)

Ob sich der echte Leeroy schon den Titel geholt hat?


----------



## Nanimo (11. November 2008)

Mit dem Titel läuft ja so gut wie jeder rum da finde ich meinen Nachtschrecken besser.^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. November 2008)

Hab ihn mir heute geholt.

Schäme mich nicht dafür ,aber es hört sich scheiße an:

Hotgoblin Jenkins


----------



## Resto4Life (11. November 2008)

I schrieb:


> Hab ihn!
> aufm PTR :>
> wird alleine aber nicht machbar sein, außer vllt als *Brot-Pala*
> edit: lineup war hunter, warlock, healschami und ein retri pala


endlich werden die Mages in Ruhe gelassen, handelt einfach den Brot-Pala an wenn ihr futter braucht.
Und für ein Portal dann einfach den Port-Pala fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


OT:
Da fehlt für mich:
o Da es lustig ist und kein Aufwand habe ich es mir geholt.


Bei uns aufm Server haben sich einige anscheinend extra umbenannt für den Titel, Beispiele:
Mutter Jenkins
Papa Jenkins
Lieutnant Jenkins
The Jenkins

Könnte zwar auch vorher so geheissen haben, würde mich aber wundern, da solche Namen ja durchaus auffallen.


----------



## Tanain (11. November 2008)

Ein Titel für die Bravo Leser,und die, die ganze "Kult" Lieder bei Jamba runtergeladen haben, ist genau so bekloppt wie Crazy Frog oder Kleine Hai und Co. ...


----------



## Nehar (11. November 2008)

Hab ihn mir geholt, hatte ne halbe stunde zeit und ein paar Leute da. Ist ja kein Aufwand, und ein lustiger Gag isses ja.


----------



## Balanvallet (11. November 2008)

hab mir den titel gleich sofort besorgt, is ja als 70er nich so schwer bissl rumbomben, fertig 

man hätte vllt die zeit reduzieren sollen und die anzahl der drachen höher setzen sollen
das es nich zu einfach ist


----------



## Resto4Life (11. November 2008)

Tanain schrieb:


> Ein Titel für die Bravo Leser,und die, die ganze "Kult" Lieder bei Jamba runtergeladen haben, ist genau so bekloppt wie Crazy Frog oder Kleine Hai und Co. ...


rofl was wür ein vergleich. das musst mir nochmal erläutern bitte was das mit wow zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (11. November 2008)

I schrieb:


> Hab ihn!
> aufm PTR :>
> wird alleine aber nicht machbar sein, außer vllt als Brot-Pala
> edit: lineup war hunter, warlock, healschami und ein retri pala



haha geil :>
gz für /quote in sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (11. November 2008)

Muss man einfach haben ;O

Avane


----------



## Fumacilla (12. November 2008)

rennt doch jeder idiot mit rum... zumindest bei uns.... ich besorg mir lieber so schnell wie möglich den "Chefkoch"-Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat was...


----------



## Tumasz (12. November 2008)

ich brauchs nicht.. das mit den erfolgen find ich persöhnlich eh irgendwie mist...  kenn ich noch von der xbox360 ... die hats ja vorgemacht


----------



## Thí (12. November 2008)

Hab ich mir bereits in der ersten Patchnacht zugelegt und war total leicht (mage war dabei).


----------



## etmundi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage.

Braucht man noch den Schlüssel um dahin zu kommen??

Danke.


----------



## Mendranis (2. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> 
> Braucht man noch den Schlüssel um dahin zu kommen??
> 
> Danke.




Das wüsste ich auch gerne , war da ja seit.... ach , ewigkeiten nicht mehr drin und damals brauchte man ja den blöden Schlüssel den ich mir nie geholt habe , da es gereicht hat wenn ihn ca. 5 aus der Gilde hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natureclaw (2. Dezember 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> ich brauchs nicht.. das mit den erfolgen find ich persöhnlich eh irgendwie mist...  kenn ich noch von der xbox360 ... die hats ja vorgemacht



Muss net sein, mir is das erfolgssystem net ganz neu ^^
Tales of Symphonia hat zB. nur über versteckte Events Titel für deine Chars freigeschalten, da gabs auch lustige Dinge wie zB. 10x in einem Kampf rezzen, oder 15 Buffelixiere in einem kampf trinken usw... ^^

Ich habe den Titel eingeblendet, bis ich den Keeper of Cenarius hatte, das war aber ein Insider in meiner alten Gilde, weshalb der Name "Natureclaw Jenkins" eigentlich mehr als nur passend war ^^

Trotz alledem hasse ich aber, so rumzurennen weils einfach jeder tut, weshalb ich meinen letzten fetzen Zirkel ruf auf EF gepusht hab X_X


----------



## Aerona (2. Dezember 2008)

Joa hol ich mir auch is ja mal ganz witzig^^


----------



## Turindo (6. Dezember 2008)

"Blutsegeladmiral Turindo Jenkins" hat doch Style!
Ok Wächter des Cenarius ist wirklich cooler, auch als Warri.
Und zum Thema alle haben "den Scheiß!" kann ich bloß sagen: na und????
und Ja es ist Easy, aber Es wirkt halt wir sind eine grosze Familie.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja man braucht den Ring (Schlüssel *Hustanfall bekomm*) um dahin zu kommen.

Dazu braucht man noch neben sich selbst noch 3 weitere Leute. Warum? Der Feuerele will erst beschworren und gemoscht werden, bevor er die Tür zum Raum mit den Dracheneiern öffnet.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Dezember 2008)

habe ihn nicht und habe auch nicht vor ihn mir zu holen. rennt sowieso schon jeder mit rum. ich weiß, man kann ihn ja auch ausblenden.

"erober" oder "... von der horde/allianz" sind trotzdem wertvoller in meinen augen.


----------



## Zerleena (7. Dezember 2008)

teils-teils. Einerseits ein witziger Name (ja ich kenn die Eier in der Oberen Schwarzfelsspitze noch, bin da auch schonmal dummerweise reingestolpert) andererseits.. jeder läuft damit rum, und sobald jeder zweite Eiermaler damit in Shattrath/Dalaran rumläuft ist die Wirkung bzw. der Fun-Faktor dahin. Für diesen Leeroyy Erfolg sollte schon was schwereres her, dass net jeder schafft im Vorbeilaufen. Mein Zwergenjäger z.B. ist immer noch "Ramoxx of the Shattered Sun" und wird es auch bleiben vorerst.


----------



## etmundi (7. Dezember 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Für diesen Leeroyy Erfolg sollte schon was schwereres her, dass net jeder schafft im Vorbeilaufen..



Du weist aber schon, warum man genau diese Aufgabe erfüllen mußt?

Etwas verwundert bin.


----------



## Belsina5 (7. Dezember 2008)

nö muß ich nicht haben 
bald habe ich den titel chefkoch 
darauf freu ich mich war echt viel kocharbeit^^


----------



## noizycat (7. Dezember 2008)

Hihi ich arbeite auch auf Chefkoch hin ... das hat doch mal Stil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jenkins habe ich immer noch nicht, finde ich aber auch nicth sooo erstrebenswert, gibts schönere Titel.


----------



## etmundi (7. Dezember 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Jenkins habe ich immer noch nicht, finde ich aber auch nicth sooo erstrebenswert, gibts schönere Titel.




Wer weis was hinter dem Titel steck, für den ist es schon erstrebenswert.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir den Titel recht früh geholt, wobei ich ihn nie anhab... Läuft eh jeder damit rum. Gibt schönere Titel wie Nachtschrecken z.B.


----------



## FakeEpix (7. Dezember 2008)

hab ihn auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (7. Dezember 2008)

Also zum Jenkints titel funny hab ihn mir auch gleich geholt dann wurde er vom Nachtschreken abgelöst und der aktuelle is der Endecker;D


----------



## Ichtot71 (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde den Titel abslout schwachsinnig jeder läuft damit rum der is nix besonderes.
Mal en Titel den ich schwieriger finde Volstrecker ruf bei den PvP fraltionen auf Ehrfürchtig oder
Entdecker da muss man wenigstens en bissl zeit reichstecken.
Mfg ichtot


----------



## Tendo (7. Dezember 2008)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> ... mit was man manche leute doch beschäftigen kann
> zum thema: dummes altes video das auch garantiert nicht "passiert" ist sondern meiner meinung nach gestellt is.... war doof ,ist doof, bleibt doof
> nur weil das vid damals so populär war(ich kanns echt nicht verstehn weshalb) wird daraus n erfolg...ich wette jeder von euch hat viel witzigeres selbst erlebt
> 
> ...



/signed


Sowas von schwachsinnig dieser Titel. Jeder GIMP rennt damit rum und es klingt einfach nur schrottig.


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2008)

Muss ich mir mit meinem DK auch noch holen ,,, mit meinem ehemailgen Main dem Schamanen hab ich den Erfolg schon seid Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (7. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wer weis was hinter dem Titel steck, für den ist es schon erstrebenswert.


Kenne das Video, keine Bange, und fand das auch urkomisch ... aber mich auch noch nach dem Typ benennen? Najaaaa .... 
Finde den in manchen Kombis eh weird ... Facemeltor Jenkins und co. XD


----------



## Crosis (7. Dezember 2008)

also mir fehlt die option "Ich habe ihn mir schon geholt" ^^ hab den schon am ersten tag mir mit ein paar gildenkolegen abgesahnt^^


----------



## Stupidea24 (7. Dezember 2008)

Crosis zustimm^^


ich hab ihn nämlich auch schon..
Is very easy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde zwar,dass der Titel keine besonderen Leistungen hervorhebt oder so,aber er ist witzig


----------



## Gilindriana (7. Dezember 2008)

Aaaaalso...
Ich und meine Gilde waren bei uns aufm Server so ziemlich die Ersten die diesen Titel bekommen haben. Als wir nur so wenige waren und diesen Titel hatten, war es ganz Lustig,
aber jetzt hat den Jeder und läuft damit auch noch _Stolz protzend_ rum. 

Wenn den nicht Alle hätten, und es etwas schwerer wäre daran zu kommen als nur mit 3 Mages in UBRS zu rennen, wäre er wesentlich cooler.
Ist also eher so ein Titel für arme...

Ich persönlich hasse es nämlich, Einer von Vielen zusein. 
Deswegen hab ich mir auch nicht diesen Braunbären gekauft bzw diesen PvP Tiger.
Deswegen lauf ich auch nur mit "Hand von A'dal" rum.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Dezember 2008)

Leeroy Jenkins ist einfach Kult.
Natürlich werde ich alle meine chars mit dem titel ausstatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (7. Dezember 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Aaaaalso...
> Ich und meine Gilde waren bei uns aufm Server so ziemlich die Ersten die diesen Titel bekommen haben. Als wir nur so wenige waren und diesen Titel hatten, war es ganz Lustig,
> aber jetzt hat den Jeder und läuft damit auch noch _Stolz protzend_ rum.
> 
> ...



mh naja in anbetracht das man da fast schon zu 2. reinlaufen kann is der Titel schon doof also egal ob man der erste is der geschnallt hat wie man den titel bekommt oder nich

hab den mist auch gemacht aber nur wegen den erfolgspkt.
da lauf ich lieber als Entdecker rum oder Diplomat oder mit nem alten PVP Rangtitel den GAR KEINER mehr kriegen kann


----------



## Zockerweibchen (7. Dezember 2008)

Da der Titel so einfach zu bekommen ist, finde ich ihn nicht besonders toll...als Notlösung vielleicht, wenn man nicht ganz ohne rumrennen mag...
Ich bin stolz auf mein "Wächter des Cenarius" vor allem, weil ich vor dem Bekanntwerden der Archievments, Titel usw den passenden Ruf hatte und nicht extra noch nachhelfen musste.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass dieser Titel immernoch erreichbar ist, aber dennoch machen sich die wenigsten die Mühe.
Wenn dann auch zuviele damit rumrennen hätte ich immernoch meinen PvP-Titel...auch wenns nur...eh...Leutnant?(kA mehr und nicht nachgeguckt) war xD


----------



## Shizo. (7. Dezember 2008)

hab den schon lange und den haben sau viele schon
ist halt sehr einfach


----------



## NightCreat (7. Dezember 2008)

finde den titel zwar nicht so schick xD aber ich habe ihn j4f geholt weil ich sowieso keinen anderen titel habe^^ sind da mit 10leuten reingegangen ging recht fix


----------



## etmundi (8. Dezember 2008)

Zockerweibchen schrieb:


> Da der Titel so einfach zu bekommen ist, finde ich ihn nicht besonders toll...




Und worum ist er so einfach zu hollen?
Na -kommst du drauf?


----------



## Amalzie (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe ihn schon ne weile aber ich finde das ist mit die gröste ehre die ein wow spieler wie leroy jenkins haben kann einfach mal ein teil des spiels sein oder werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwave (15. Juni 2009)

Naja, als Ehre würde ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, wenn man sich das Ganze mal überlegt (und auch das Video anschaut).
Aber schön das Du so einen alten Thread wieder ausbuddelst.

PS: 1 Moonkin und ein weiterer Bomber, dann ist der Spass schon vorbei.


----------



## Maskenball (28. Februar 2010)

hab mir den titel heute mal mit meinem eher mäßig ausgestatteten warri tank geholt.. war echt easy auch allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist zwar jetzt nicht der titel mit dem ich rumlaufe aber schon einfach mal ein must have.. wenn man viel zeit hat..


ich lauf am liebsten mit entweder Zornbringerin oder Diplomat rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




14 Titel hab ich schon gesammelt


----------



## Seryma (28. Februar 2010)

Threadnekromantie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab den Titel aber auch schon, war ja als Prot-Pala nicht sonderlich schwer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (28. Februar 2010)

Gz zum Aufgraben eines über 6 Monate alten Threads...


----------



## J_0_T (28. Februar 2010)

*schaut aufs erstellungs datum und beginnt ne flinte zu laden*

Das man zombies so schwer los wird ^^

aber wie schon ma erwähnt wurde... einer der einfachen titel.


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Februar 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Threadnekromantie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ob man darauf sein sollte ist fragwürdig. Schon garnicht wenn die Antwort nur ein Einzeiler ist, mit dem Inhalt den man Fakten wie "Die Sonne ist hell, ne Glühbirne aber auch" gleichsetzen könnte, da sie wirklich jeder kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Gz zum Aufgraben eines über 6 Monate alten Threads...


Genau genommen sind es fast 17 Monate. Nur meinte zwischendurch schonmal wer den Thread wegen so paar unnötigen Wörtern ausbuddeln zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex 

PS @ über mir: *Packung mit durchschlagsfähiger Munition rüber reich*


----------



## EisblockError (28. Februar 2010)

Maskenball schrieb:


> hab mir den titel heute mal mit meinem eher mäßig ausgestatteten warri tank geholt.. war echt easy auch allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 wiso bitte denn mit einem tank? MS ftw!


btw. ich hab mir den als der neu war (also vor 1 Jahr) mit Hunter alleine geholt.


----------



## Maskenball (1. März 2010)

wieso nicht mit einem tank xD  schließlich braucht wow auch tanks und der char ist seid lvl 10 vor 5 jahren als Tank unterwegs... und macht einfach spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja er ist einfach easy ... denke jeder halbwegs gut ausgerüstete 80er dürfte da ja keine probleme haben auch allein ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2010)

*Beginnt einen Pyroschlag zu Casten* Zombies bekommt man nur mit gutem Feuer weg!


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

warum sollte man sich den nicht holen? is mit vielen klassen sogar solo machbar und wenn mans nicht alein schafft nimmt man ne DD TANK combo... auf keinen fall einen heiler... der zieht sofort aggro und alles is hin.


----------



## Gaakh (1. März 2010)

Ich hab mit dem Main einige Titel, darunter auch Jenkins, Botschafter, Wächter des Cenarius, Entdecker, usw ..

Mit Botschafter sehe ich selten Chars, deshalb hab ich den am liebsten, mag auch nicht einer von vielen sein.
Event Titel zeig ich gern mal die ersten 3 Tage eines Events an, wenn dann aber immer mehr Chars auftauchen die auch "Liebesgott" heißen mach ich meinen Botschafter wieder ..

Diplomat wollte ich mir noch holen, hab den noch nicht bei einem Char gesehen, aber ..
naja WoW ist jetzt erstmal gekündigt, hab auch noch 'n Real Life und das hab ich zu lange vernachlässigt.

Vllt packts mich in ein paar Wochen wieder, oder auch schon in ein paar Tagen, vllt schaff ich es aber auch mal paar Monate Pause zu machen ..
spätestens wenn ich ins Krankenhaus muss bin ich froh Ablenkung zu haben, aber bis dahin will ich's durchhalten. Dann wird der Diplomat gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Beginnt einen Pyroschlag zu Casten* Zombies bekommt man nur mit gutem Feuer weg!



Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Gz zum Aufgraben eines über 6 Monate alten Threads...



wuhu das kann ich auch! 
Sagt ma ab welchem lvl kann man sich den titel holen?


----------



## Krezton (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu das kann ich auch!
> Sagt ma ab welchem lvl kann man sich den titel holen?




Mein Magier hatte ihn mit 55 glaube ich auf jeden fall vor der scherbenwelt


----------



## Bergerdos (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sagt ma ab welchem lvl kann man sich den titel holen?



Ich würde sagen ab lvl 60, Du musst ja in eine Classik-Raidinstanz.
Ab lvl 80 kann man das dann auch alleine machen - zumindest mit den meisten Klassen.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ab lvl 60, Du musst ja in eine Classik-Raidinstanz.
> Ab lvl 80 kann man das dann auch alleine machen - zumindest mit den meisten Klassen.



Es geht mir nicht darum das ich mitmeinen 80gern rein gehen will.
Hexer hat ihn schun und pala bleibt bei Sternrufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd nur gerne mit meinem Priester (stufe 51)nen titel haben und wüsst nich welchen ich mir holen könnte <.<


----------



## Lakida (10. August 2010)

Ich hab ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber erst nach dem 2ten Anlauf,beim ersten haben uns 2s gefehlt -.-
Aber war eig ganz easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nvs (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu das kann ich auch!
> Sagt ma ab welchem lvl kann man sich den titel holen?



Ich dachte du zockst z. Zt. kein WoW?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> Ich dachte du zockst z. Zt. kein WoW?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



btw kA wer du bist ? o.O


----------



## Nvs (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> btw kA wer du bist ? o.O



Tjaaaa ich weiss alles über Dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor nen paar Wochen haste in nem anderen Thread geschrieben dass dir egal ist wann die Server wieder on kommen da dein Acc eingefroren ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich dich wohl erwischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> Tjaaaa ich weiss alles über Dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du weiß nich alles über mich x.x 
mein namen zb! 
Den kennt nich mal mein Gildenchef...args das bin ja ich xD
Jau aber bekannter hat mit wow aufgehört und hat mir seine camecards gegeben die er sich in voller Eifer gekauft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Also im Chat im spiel meinen die leute das ich da schu mit 45 rein kann. Stimmt des nu? o.O


----------



## Lakida (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> du weiß nich alles über mich x.x
> mein namen zb!
> Den kennt nich mal mein Gildenchef...args das bin ja ich xD
> Jau aber bekannter hat mit wow aufgehört und hat mir seine camecards gegeben die er sich in voller Eifer gekauft hat
> ...



Also wir waren ein 80er und ein 70er und es war np,aber ich denke reinkommen tuste ab 45-50 oder so...
Nur is es dann halt schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Lakida schrieb:


> Also wir waren ein 80er und ein 70er und es war np,aber ich denke reinkommen tuste ab 45-50 oder so...
> Nur is es dann halt schwerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte aber kein problem mit 1-2 80gern sein die richtig bomben können (hoffe ich)


----------



## Lakida (10. August 2010)

Ne eig nicht,gut wären am besten 2 die Flächenschaden machen.
Wir waren ein Schami und ein Dk...
Wenn du also noch 1-2 80er mitnimmst,sollte es machbar sein.
Und wenn nich beim ersten mal,dann eben bein 2ten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr solltet halt wirklichen den kompletten Raum holen...


----------



## celivar (10. August 2010)

Soloed als 80 Hunter...

Rein, 'ne Menge gepullt, zusammengezogen, Sprengfalle rein und Abschreckung gezündet, war echt knapp aber ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grrhh (10. August 2010)

Ich zitiere mal frei aus einem alten Thread:
- Jenkins Titel
- Wappenrock des Entdeckers
- Bronzedrachen aus HDZ4
=> Fertig ist der ultimative WOW Kackboon
und jetzt schnell weg...

/lachen


----------



## Zroxx (10. August 2010)

Haaaaa!
Ich hab ihn schon!
War ganz einfach, den hab ich mit nem Druiden während diesem Urahnenfest gemacht....ka wie heißt das Fest nochmal? Das bei dem man diese Steine von Urahnen die in der ganzen Welt verteilt stehen abholen muss.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls: Druide hat gepullt (Bärenform natürlich) und ich bin ihm hinterher gelaufen und hab geheilt bis es genug welpen warn. Dann ein bisschen AoE BÄMBÄM und ferddig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muss außerdem keinen heal Specc haben wenn der Tank genug Life hat.


----------



## Gurk1 (10. August 2010)

Also ich hatte den schon mit nem 58er Dk aber ich denk mal vorher kommst du da net rein


----------



## Villosella (10. August 2010)

Also auf Stufe 80 kann diesen blöden erfolg jeder machen.


Hexer geht super einfach saat und dann nen wenig laufen saat und weiter laufen.
Mit Magier gehts es auch Lebende Bombe, Forstnova, Lebende Bombe .... zur not Eisblock Bombe tickt ja weiter.
Jäger hat oben ja schon geschrieben

Bei Priester weiß ich es nicht genau wie aber da geht es sicher auch man kannn sich ja heilen.


Alle anderen sind ja keine Stoffies und kippen nicht so schnell um.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> du weiß nich alles über mich x.x
> mein namen zb!
> Den kennt nich mal mein Gildenchef...args das bin ja ich xD
> Jau aber bekannter hat mit wow aufgehört und hat mir seine camecards gegeben die er sich in voller Eifer gekauft hat
> ...



Erst habe ich einen Schock bekommen, als ich feststellen musste, dass du ebenfalls auf dem Zirkel spielst. Doch, Gott sei Dank, konnte ich mich von meiner mittleren Herzattacke wieder rechtzeitig erholen, als ich mit Freuden festegestellt habe, dass du auf der Seite der Horde spielst. Welch ein Segen.

:-)


----------



## Fedaykin (10. August 2010)

Grrhh schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal frei aus einem alten Thread:
> - Jenkins Titel
> - Wappenrock des Entdeckers
> - Bronzedrachen aus HDZ4
> ...



Und was genau möchtest du uns damit mitteilen?

Und bitte, antwortet nicht für den Verfasser dieses Posts, ich möchte mal mit seinen Worten hören, was er uns mitteilen möchte.


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen, das ich überwiegend schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leuten hatte, die sich den Titel anzeigen lassen. Weiss nicht, woran das liegt. Der Titel selbst ist extrem einfach zu erreichen.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das ich überwiegend schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leuten hatte, die sich den Titel anzeigen lassen. Weiss nicht, woran das liegt. Der Titel selbst ist extrem einfach zu erreichen.



Interessante Theorie, habe bisher noch nicht so sehr darauf geachtet, sollte ich in Zukunft mal tun.


----------



## Lakida (10. August 2010)

Naja ich finde,es ist ein einfacher Titel,aber für einen nicht 80er auch schon mal nicht schlecht.
Die anderen Titel erspielt/erfarmt oder sonst was erst mit der Zeit.
Also finde es eig so als Anfang nicht schlecht.
Und da ich diesen Titel auch habe,würde ich mich trotzdem nicht als unfreundlich oder sowas hinstellen...


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Lakida schrieb:


> Naja ich finde,es ist ein einfacher Titel,aber für einen nicht 80er auch schon mal nicht schlecht.
> Die anderen Titel erspielt/erfarmt oder sonst was erst mit der Zeit.
> Also finde es eig so als Anfang nicht schlecht.
> Und da ich diesen Titel auch habe,würde ich mich trotzdem nicht als unfreundlich oder sowas hinstellen...



Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt, sorry wenn das so rüberkam, habe nur meine subjektive Erfahrung dargestellt.


----------



## Lakida (10. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt, sorry wenn das so rüberkam, habe nur meine subjektive Erfahrung dargestellt.



dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (10. August 2010)

Moin!

Ich besitze diesen Titel zwar auch, aber lasse ihn mir nicht anzeigen und halte auch nicht viel von dem Titel. Wie schon jemand erwähnt hat, ist der Titel auch für mich so eine Art Bob-Indikator. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit dem Titel "Der Geduldige". Beide Titel sind mit sehr wenig Aufwand verbunden und (es ist nur eine Vermutung von mir) einige Spieler lassen sich diese Titel halt anzeigen, weil es Ihnen nicht gelingt andere Titel zu erhalten. Viele mögen jetzt denken, dass dies Vorurteile sind, aber ich habe schon öfters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Leute, die mit besagten Titeln rumlaufen meist wenig in die Gruppe gepasst haben, in denen ich mich befunden habe und auch öfters wenig Spielverständnis durch ihre Kommentare, Aktionen und Ausrüstung gezeigt haben. Oft sehe ich dann, dass in Bezug auf die Talentspezialisierung total sinnlose Verzauberungen oder Sockel enthalten sind und dann auch noch wild PVE und PVP Gear gemischt angezogen ist.

Das mag natürlich jeder sehen wie er will, aber das sind bisher meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe. Es ist natürlich nix verwerfliches, sich diesen Titel zu holen. Ich hab ihn ja - wie schon erwähnt - auch. Wenn man Erfolgspunkte sammelt ist der Erfolg ja schnell geholt ^^. Aber ich würde mir diesen Titel nie anzeigen lassen. Lieber garkeinen Titel, als diesen ^^.


----------



## tsurugu (10. August 2010)

Ahh... LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOYYY JENKINS!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich besitze diesen Titel zwar auch, aber lasse ihn mir nicht anzeigen und halte auch nicht viel von dem Titel. Wie schon jemand erwähnt hat, ist der Titel auch für mich so eine Art Bob-Indikator. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit dem Titel "Der Geduldige". Beide Titel sind mit sehr wenig Aufwand verbunden und (es ist nur eine Vermutung von mir) einige Spieler lassen sich diese Titel halt anzeigen, weil es Ihnen nicht gelingt andere Titel zu erhalten. Viele mögen jetzt denken, dass dies Vorurteile sind, aber ich habe schon öfters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Leute, die mit besagten Titeln rumlaufen meist wenig in die Gruppe gepasst haben, in denen ich mich befunden habe und auch öfters wenig Spielverständnis durch ihre Kommentare, Aktionen und Ausrüstung gezeigt haben. Oft sehe ich dann, dass in Bezug auf die Talentspezialisierung total sinnlose Verzauberungen oder Sockel enthalten sind und dann auch noch wild PVE und PVP Gear gemischt angezogen ist.
> 
> Das mag natürlich jeder sehen wie er will, aber das sind bisher meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe. Es ist natürlich nix verwerfliches, sich diesen Titel zu holen. Ich hab ihn ja - wie schon erwähnt - auch. Wenn man Erfolgspunkte sammelt ist der Erfolg ja schnell geholt ^^. Aber ich würde mir diesen Titel nie anzeigen lassen. Lieber garkeinen Titel, als diesen ^^.



Bla. Ich will den Titel wie gesagt NUR für meinen Twink haben der momentan 51 ist.


----------

